# layman und lokales overlay geht nicht

## Tinitus

Hallo,

habe nach dem Howto im gentoo Wiki versucht layman einzubinden ..geht leider nicht.

Fehler :

 No such file or directory: '/usr/portage/local/layman/make.conf' in /etc/make.conf

Eintag in der make.conf

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/local-overlay"

source /usr/portage/local/layman/make.conf

ls -a /usr/portage/local/layman/

.  ..  cache_65bd38402ac8431067b54904bd2ed2d1.xml  jokey  overlays.xml

Was habe ich falsch gemacht?

Irgendetwas stimmt da wohl nicht mehr...bloß was?

Wo ist gentoo-de?

Wie binde ich nun mein eigenes Overlay ein?

Noch so eine Zeile in der make.conf?

G. R.

----------

## Tinitus

 *Tinitus wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> G. R.

 

Auch unter Gentoo hilft manchmal Löschen und neu installieren.......dann geht zumindest layman?

Aber zwi Fragen bleiben noch gentoo-de? und eigenes Overlay Ist das mit der Angabe des Pfades erledigt?

G. R.

----------

## Max Steel

dein eigenes Overlay wird mit in die PORTDIR_OVERLAY Variable eingegeben, bei mir sieht das dann so aus:

```
PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/kde-overlay

/usr/portage/local/layman/sunrise

/usr/portage/local/layman/vmware

/usr/portage/local/layman/desktop-effects

/usr/portage/local/layman/portato

/usr/portage/local/eigen"
```

Allerdings nutze ich layman ohne das ich per source die layman-make.conf einbinde, sondern direkt alles eingebe.

Außerdem habe ich noch ein selber synchron gehaltenes, das kde-overlay mit den portage-ebuilds.

Das unterste /usr/portage/local/eigen ist meines.

----------

## Necoro

Du hattest es eigentlich schon richtig. (Zu min sehe ich gerade keinen Fehler) ... bei mir sieht das folgendermaßen aus:

```
PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/"

# [...]

source /usr/local/layman/make.conf
```

Und das funktioniert auch  :Smile: 

/edit: Fällt mir gerade ein: Mit dem neuesten layman-Release wurde der default pfad auf "/usr/local/portage/layman" umgestellt. Kann sein, dass da bei dir einiges durcheinander gekommen ist   :Smile: 

----------

